# Rally In 08



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just having a little fun here. I wanted to be the first to suggest a rally in 08. As planning goes, we sure are not wasting any time securing plans for next seasons rallies. I am not saying it is a bad thing, just an observation Used to be we winterized for the season and then started the next seasons plans. So any body have any ideas for 08 or 09


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I did hear something about an '08 rally in Big Sur.
Was that Skippershe that was going to head that up?...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

How about the Baja Peninsula in Mexico


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> How about the Baja Peninsula in Mexico


How about that?

Maybe we could get it sponsored by Nanco Tires!...
OK, maybe not.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I did hear something about an '08 rally in Big Sur.
> Was that Skippershe that was going to head that up?...
> 
> 
> ...


Geez Doug,
Payback time already?
I actually called some places in Big Sur and cannot find any place that could accomodate a group like ours. Either too close together, too small, no hookups, limited hookups or max trailer length 27'

What about Carmel, Monterey? Beach setting or trees?

Any ideas?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> What about Carmel, Monterey? Beach setting or trees?


Now you are talking! Plan it in August during the Pebble Beach Concour d'Elegance and Monterey Historic Races and I am ALL OVER THAT!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

One Location

Timbuktu

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> One Location
> 
> Timbuktu
> 
> Thor


Can we get there from here









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> What about Carmel, Monterey? Beach setting or trees?


Now you are talking! Plan it in August during the Pebble Beach Concour d'Elegance and Monterey Historic Races and I am ALL OVER THAT!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Here's the Monterey Vacation RV Park
Looks like a nice place for a large group such as ours. Near the Monterey Bay Aquarium and Pebble Beach as well...I see that the Concour d'Elegance and the Historic Races take place this year on or about August 20th. School schedules would probably be a factor.

http://www.campingfriend.com/MontereyVacat...t.asp?file=Home

Update...This is 40 miles from anything...lol, nevermind! I think Carmel would be more like it, I'll keep looking action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You go Girl!

If we end up in Carmel, we could have a dinner at The Hog's Breath Inn!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You go Girl!
> 
> If we end up in Carmel, we could have a dinner at The Hog's Breath Inn!
> 
> ...


Doug you buying









Don


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Should I start driving now??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> You go Girl!
> 
> If we end up in Carmel, we could have a dinner at The Hog's Breath Inn!
> 
> ...


Doug you buying









Don
[/quote]

Only if I am in Site #49!








Site #49 ALWAYS buys.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this place?

http://marinadunesrv.com/index.htm

Sounds nice, problem is they don't offer group rates between May and October. We would have to call individually for a spot...currently their rates are $65.00 and group rates from Nov - April are only $35-$38

Info not on the website: Full Hookups, 65 sites, beach 300 yards away, Monterey Bay Aquarium is 8 miles away.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You go Girl!
> 
> If we end up in Carmel, we could have a dinner at The Hog's Breath Inn!
> 
> ...


Doug you buying









Don
[/quote]

Only if I am in Site #49!








Site #49 ALWAYS buys.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

LOL























Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this place?
> 
> http://marinadunesrv.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


Might be worth looking into. Even at $65/Night, that is a small percentage of the total cost for any of us traveling.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just spoke with Pam (asst mgr) they plan to increase the number of sites next year.

She just told me that they would allow us to go ahead and make a group reservation without having to wait until next year to do so. I know this sounds pretty kooky since we're just now making plans for the 07 rally's.

I have the group coordinator's name (Carolyn) and I'm told that we can make plans for August 2008. Sounds like they are making an exception for us (maybe they love Outbacks) Hopefully I can get them to come down on their rates as well.

We need to pick a date









Thoughts? Shall we keep looking or pursue this idea?

I'll make sure that Doug gets space #49


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Sheez, do we move fast on here or what








Gotta love the "make it happen" attitude of the Outbackers


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Count me in for sure. I'm taking my Sabbatical summer 08 and will have 10 weeks off....


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

OB rally?







Northern California coast?







Hook-ups?







What's to think about, count us in!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys do realize this thread started out as a joke, right?









Actually, I think this sounds like an absolutely wonderful rally, and I'm sure that we would be in.







That said, my DW (PDX_Shannon) forbids me from making any confirmations until we at least get through the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!









Go figure.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outback21 said:


> Should I start driving now??


HURRY! GET THE CARAVAN LINED UP!!!! We only have 2 years to get there !!!! But what route do we take? Can we get AAA maps on such short notice? Northern route or southern? Scenic route or fastest? ARRRRGGHHHHHHH!!! Too many decisions! I can't handle the pressure!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wait

I thought site #49 was at Wolfie's House









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wait
> 
> I thought site #49 was at Wolfie's House
> 
> ...


Well, you're sort of right, Thor. In the West, Site #49 buys. But, here the East coast, Site #49 is where Tim's is delivered. So, when should we be expecting you?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You guys do realize this thread started out as a joke, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dooh!!! I bought it hook...line...sinker.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You guys do realize this thread started out as a joke, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dooh!!! I bought it hook...line...sinker.
[/quote]
So did I, but then I thought I would start looking to see what was out there and found the Marina Dunes RV Park. If they are willing to let us reserve a group area during peak season, (which they don't normally do) then I think we should consider it, pick a tentative date and find out what their requirements are to hold sites for us. JMO








Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Funny, I stayed at Marina Dunes for a night on our way back from San Diego at Christmas. It's actually a really cool place!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Funny, I stayed at Marina Dunes for a night on our way back from San Diego at Christmas. It's actually a really cool place!!


Jeff, You've stayed there??? Too cool, we have to talk!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Wait
> 
> I thought site #49 was at Wolfie's House
> 
> ...


That is what I thought









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

So it is settled - National Rally 08 at Wolfie's house. Wolfie you have 18months to get full service for 25 sites by your pond.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just having a little fun here. I wanted to be the first to suggest a rally in 08. As planning goes, we sure are not wasting any time securing plans for next seasons rallies. I am not saying it is a bad thing, just an observation Used to be we winterized for the season and then started the next seasons plans. So any body have any ideas for 08 or 09


I'd like to Make a suggestion of The Florida Keys for 2020. But for 08 or 09? no idea.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> I'd like to Make a suggestion of The Florida Keys for 2020


DONE!









Do I hear any ideas for 2012? We have to do an
*Outbackers.com Tenth Birthday Party Rally!
*

In the meantime, Let's keep working that Marina Dunes idea for '08, Dawn. Sounds like a winner to me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I can share what I recall of Marina Dunes. Only stayed there 1 night, but it was a pretty nice place.
It is not a large place, but is very adequate for a rally. LOTS of opportunity to walk on some large dunes down to the ocean, and it is beautiful! The area is going to be pricey but there is a great deal to do. It's one place I would go back to and explore for sure!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

This is starting to sound like the Olympic host city committee going that many years out.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Just having a little fun here. I wanted to be the first to suggest a rally in 08. As planning goes, we sure are not wasting any time securing plans for next seasons rallies. I am not saying it is a bad thing, just an observation Used to be we winterized for the season and then started the next seasons plans. So any body have any ideas for 08 or 09


I'd like to Make a suggestion of The Florida Keys for 2020. But for 08 or 09? no idea.








[/quote]

Uh..........some of you YOUNG whippersnappers, go ahead and make your reservations!!







But, by then, I'll be 64 years old, and am already retired on disability!!! Should I send my ashes???







Just for sentimental reasons, you understand. Maybe one of my kids will bring them.








Darlene action


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I did hear something about an '08 rally in Big Sur.
> Was that Skippershe that was going to head that up?...
> 
> 
> ...


YOURE KIDDING????? OMG!! Al and I have always wanted to go to Big Sur!! We'd SOOO be there!







yikes, that's exciting!!!

(cant wait to tell Al!)

Jewels


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> So it is settled - National Rally 08 at Wolfie's house. Wolfie you have 18months to get full service for 25 sites by your pond.
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


I'm still waiting for Moosegut to show up.....he hired himself on to this spread as the landscaper....boy do I have some work for him!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> So it is settled - National Rally 08 at Wolfie's house. Wolfie you have 18months to get full service for 25 sites by your pond.
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


I'm still waiting for Moosegut to show up.....he hired himself on to this spread as the landscaper....boy do I have some work for him!!!
[/quote]

Guessing he'll be bringing his "Bucket of #$(*" as well?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So it is settled - National Rally 08 at Wolfie's house. Wolfie you have 18months to get full service for 25 sites by your pond.
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


I'm still waiting for Moosegut to show up.....he hired himself on to this spread as the landscaper....boy do I have some work for him!!!
[/quote]

Guessing he'll be bringing his "Bucket of #$(*" as well?
[/quote]
Guess that's one way to check the hook-up....


----------

